# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Духовные учители и проповедники ИСККОН >  Его Святейшество Радханатха Свами

## Джая д.д

*Е.С. Шрила Радханатха Свами* 


*Радхана́тх Сва́ми* (имя при рождении Ричард Славин, родился 7 декабря 1950 года в Чикаго, в еврейской семье. Он был вторым из трёх сыновей у Иделле и Джеральда Славина. Иделле и Джеральд были детьми бедных еврейских иммигрантов, приехавших в Америку из России, Литвы, Польши и Румынии. Они выросли в трудные времена Великой депрессии и с ранних лет вынуждены были работать, помогая своим родителям. После женитьбы, Джеральд сначала открыл дилерскую фирму по продаже машин марки «Ford», а затем - мастерскую по ремонту автомобилей.Не желая избаловать своих детей, Джеральд и Иделле стремились воспитать у них чувство благодарности за все полученные в жизни блага.
В 1955 году, когда Ричарду было чуть больше четырёх лет, он вместе с семьёй переехал в богатый пригород Чикаго Хайленд-Парк, расположенный в живописной сельской местности. Иделле и Джеральд Славины не были людьми религиозными, но у Ричарда с ранних лет проснулся интерес к религии и духовным темам. В 13 лет он прошёл обряд бар-мицвы (еврейского совершеннолетия) и получил наставления от местного раввина о том, как правильно молиться. На своё тринадцатилетие Ричард получил в подарок от старшего брата Марти дебютный альбом фолк-трио Peter, Paul and Mary. В своих песнях группа выступала против войны и социальной несправедливости, но на Ричарда особое впечатление произвели те композиции, в которых Peter, Paul and Mary пели о Боге.
В 1965 году Ричард поступил на учёбу в Дирфилдскую среднюю школу, где вошёл в состав школьной команды по борьбе. Занятия борьбой он оставил после того, как вывихнул плечо во время поединка на крупном соревновании. В свободное от уроков время Ричард вместе с парой друзей работал автомойшиком, много общаясь с чернокожим населением и проникшись идеями движения Мартина Лютера Кинга. Когда Ричарду было 16 лет, один из его близких друзей погиб в автокатастрофе, что заставило его всерьёз задуматься над смыслом жизни. Вскоре Ричард, следуя примеру некоторых из своих сверстников, окунулся в контркультуру. Он вырастил длинные волосы и начал экспериментировать с марихуаной и ЛСД. Во время летних каникул, Ричард вместе со своим лучшим другом Гэри Лисом, отправился в Калифорнию, где посетил тогдашнюю мекку хиппи -  парк Хейт-Эшбури в Сан-Франциско.
В 1969 году Ричард поступил в Майами-Дейд колледж. Во время учёбы в колледже, Ричард занялся духовным поиском, который начался с прочтения книги «Великие религии мира» и с медитации на слог «Ом». Затем Ричард серьёзно занялся трансцендентальной медитацией, повторяя в уме одно слоговую мантру, «купленную» им за 35 долларов. Во время учёбы в университете, Ричард также научился играть на губной гармошке.
Летом 1970 года Ричард совершил путешествие автостопом в Нью-Йорк, где по приглашению друга посетил рок-фестиваль на острове Рэндаллс, в котором приняли участие Джими Хендрикс и другие известные музыканты и коллективы. На фестивале Ричард встретил кришнаита, который дал ему памфлет с фотографией Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады, поющего Харе Кришна киртан под деревом в Томпкинс-сквер-парке....

----------


## Джая д.д

*Путешествие по Европе: 1970 год*

Когда друзья Ричарда, Гэри и Фрэнк, собрались путешествовать по Европе, Ричард решил присоединиться к ним. Так как у Ричарда не было денег, Фрэнк согласился оплатить ему дорогу. Перед тем, как отправиться в Европу, Ричард навестил своих родителей в Чикаго.Во время перелёта обратно в Нью-Йорк, соседом Ричарда в самолёте оказался известный блюзовый певец Джонни Винтер.Побеседовав, Ричард и Винтер спели вместе под аккомпанемент губных гармоник песню Джуниора Паркера «Mother-in-Law Blues».
Первую ночь в Европе Ричард, Фрэнк и Гэри провели в кэмпинге в Люксембурге, где у Фрэнка украли все деньги, из-за чего ему пришлось вернуться домой. Ричард и Гэри решили продолжить путешествие и вместе с двумя голландскими хиппи отправились в тогдашнюю европейскую столицу контркультуры*— Амстердам. Прожив некоторое врямя в комунне хиппи на заброшенном складе и снова повстречав кришнаитов, Ричард и Гэри переправились на пароме в Англию, где посетили рок-фестиваль «Isle of Wight» на Острове Уайт, увидев 30 августа 1970 года одно из последних выступлений Джими Хендрикса. Проведя несколько дней в Лондоне, ночуя в подвале одной из католических церквей, Ричард и Гэри отправились через Париж в Женеву. Познакомившись в Швейцарии с ветераном Войны во Вьетнаме Джимом, они втроём совершили путешествие в Италию, где в первую же ночь машину Джима обокрали воры, похитив все имевшиеся у него деньги и ценности. Джиму пришлось вернуться на американскую военную базу в Германию, а Ричард и Гэри продолжили путешествовать.
Будучи в Риме, Ричард встретился в одной и католических церквей с монахом-францисканцем, с которым у него состоялась долгая беседа об Иисусе Христе и взаимоотношении христианства и иудаизма. Ричард и Гэри также побывали на выступлении папы в Ватикане и в расположенном в катакомбах монастыре, в котором католические монахи медитировали среди скелетов своих предшественников, пытаясь таким образом осознать бренность материального тела. Ричард также совершил паломничество в Ассизи, посетив места, связанные с жизнью великого католического святого Франциска Ассизского.
Посетив Неаполь и руины Помпеи, Ричард и Гэри пересекли на пароме Адриатическое море и, остановившись на несколько дней на острове Корфу, автостопом добрались до Афин.Чтобы заработать на жизнь, они сначала сдавали кровь, а затем, вместе с швейцарским скрипачом и французским гитаристом, играли музыку на улицах греческой столицы. После того, как полиция запретила им делать это, конфисковав заработанные ими деньги, Ричард и Гэри отправились на остров Крит, где поселились в пещере на берегу моря.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Путешествие в Индию*

Однажды утром, Ричард, медитируя на вершине скалы, услышал внутренний голос, который призвал его отправиться в Индию. В то же утро, внутренний голос направил Гэри в Израиль. Ричард попрощался со своим другом и отправился в путь, переправившись из Ираклиона в Афины на рыбацком судне. У Ричарда не было денег и конкретного плана путешествия, но он твёрдо верил в то, что сможет добраться до «страны, в которой его ожидали ответы на молитвы» .
В Афинах Ричард повстречал двух хиппи, также стремившихся в Индию: американца по имени Джефф и австралийца Рамзи. У Джеффа имелись небольшие денежные средства, а у Рамзи - опыт путешествия по Азии. Они решили отправиться в Индию автостопом по популярному в то время среди хиппи маршруту через Турцию, Иран, Афганистан и Пакистан. Получив в Афинах турецкие визы, Ричард, Джефф и Рамзи за несколько дней через Салоники доехали автостопом до турецкой границы. В Турцию их пустили с большим трудом, так как в это время там бушевала эпидемия холеры. Чуть было не став жертвами бандитов в Стамбуле, они продолжили своё путешествие на автобусе через Анкару к границе с Ираном. В пути Ричард заболел дизентерией, из-за чего вынужден был провести несколько дней в Эрзуруме, где ему повстречался фанатичный мусульманин, заставивший его громко кричать имя Аллаха.
Вместе с двумя другими хиппи, Ричард, Джефф и Рамзи уговорили водителя одного из автобусов бесплатно довезти их до Тегерана, куда они благополучно прибыли во время Рамадана. У Ричарда проснулся интерес к исламу и он, оставив своих друзей, остался на несколько дней в Мешхеде - важном месте паломничества для мусульман-шиитов. У мавзолея Имама Резы Ричард встретил образованного мусульманина по имени Ибрахам, который объяснил ему основы ислама и мусульманские обычаи. Затем Ричард снова отправился в дорогу, добравшись до города Герат в Афганистане в кузове перевозившего зерно грузовика. В Герате Ричард провёл несколько дней, остановившись в бедном доме одной из афганских семей. Здесь Ричард впервые испытал культурный шок, наблюдая за афганцами, счастливыми несмотря на убогую нищету.
В Кандахаре, Ричард обкурился гашишем чуть ли не до потери сознания и после этого дал обет никогда больше не принимать наркотики. Затем он отправился в Кабул, и оттуда, через Хайберский проход, в Пакистан. Получив в Лахоре индийскую визу, Ричард добрался до пакистано-индийской границы. В Индию Ричарда пустили с большим трудом, так как у него практически не было денег.

----------


## Джая д.д

*Индия*

По прибытии в Дели в декабре 1970 года, Ричард снова встретил своих друзей Джеффа и Рамзи. Однако, их пути опять разошлись из-за того, что Ричард хотел какое-то время пожить в Гималаях как йогин-отшельник. Перед тем, как отправиться в Гималаи, Ричард принял участие в «Мировой конференции йоги». На конференцию собрались более 800 гуру, йогинов, мудрецов и пандитов. В первый день Ричард подружился с буддийский монахом из Таиланда по имени Вивекананда, который был главой крупного буддийского монастыря у себя на родине. Ричард также встретился с известным йогином, основателем Гималайского института Свами Рамой, который произвёл на него большое впечатление. Когда Ричард попросил у него благословений, Свами Рама ответил, что духовный прогресс Ричарда впредь должен основываться на общении со святыми личностями, благословения которых помогут ему преодолеть все препятствия на духовном пути.
Последний день конференции прошёл в Вигьян-бхаване - крупнейшем концертном зале в Нью-Дели. На мероприятие собрались более 3000 человек. К концу церемонии закрытия конференции далеко не все из сотен присутствовавших йоги и гуру получили слово, из-за чего всё закончилось комично: руганью и дракой за право выступить у микрофона. В этот день Ричард также встретился со Свами Сатчиданандой - известным учеником Свами Шивананды. Свами Сатчидананда в очень простой манере объяснил Ричарду основной смысл йоги и призвал его не искать в других недостатки, а всегда пытаться видеть хорошие качества. В конце беседы, Свами Сатчивананда благословил Ричарда на то, что бы тот «открыл сокровище своего сердца».
В последующие несколько дней, Ричард и Вивекананда посетили серию лекций известного индийского гуру и философа Джидду Кришнамурти, который был известен тем, что мог ответить на любой вопрос и сокрушить любой аргумент. В своих лекциях Джиду утверждал, что человек не может достичь просветления через следование какой-либо религиозной организации или гуру, через практику ритуалов и развитие философского знания. Ричард не был согласен с тем, чему учил Кришнамурти. Однако, от Кришнамурти он научился тому, что в духовной жизни не может быть места поверхностности, что привязываясь к внешним вещам и ритуалам, человек может забыть об основной цели духовной практики - очищении своего сердца.
По прибытии в Ришикеш в январе 1971 года, Ричард остановился на несколько дней в «Обществе божественной жизни» - ашраме, основанном Свами Шиванандой. Там Ричард много общался с учеником Шивананды, Свами Чиданандой, который возглавил ашрам после смерти своего гуру. Чинмаянанда, в частности, рассказал Ричарду о важности практики джапа-медитации.
Оставив ашрам, Ричард нашёл уединённое место на берегу Ганги и занялся там медитацией. Вскоре ему повстречался старик-садху, по просьбе которого Ричард выбросил всю свою западную одежду в воды Ганги и получил взамен простое одеяние индуистского отшельника. Садху благословил Ричарда, сказав, что впредь Ганга будет ему матерью.

*В феврале 1971 года* в Бомбее он впервые встретился со своим духовным учителем А.Ч. Бхактиведантой  Свами Прабхупадой. Позже, следуя указаниям Прабхупады, он отправился в Новый Вриндаван, общину в Западной Виржинии (США), где стал ухаживать за коровами. В 1973 году он получил от Шрилы Прабхупады посвящение и духовное имя Радханатх дас.
*В 1982 году Радханатх Свами принял саньясу*. С этого момента он начал активно путешествовать и проповедовать.

*В 1986 году* он приехал в Бомбей, где основал храм Шри Шри Радхи Гопинатхи, в Чоупатти. С первого же дня Радханатх свами провозгласил главный принцип этой общины: «Для нас самое важное – забота о преданных». Сегодня храм Шри Шри Радхи Гопинатхи – это ашрам брахмачари, в котором живут и обучаются 70 студентов, проповедующие не только в Бомбее, но и по всему штату Махараштра, и община прихожан, насчитывающая около трех тысяч постоянных членов.

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас



----------


## Джая д.д

*Из лекций Е.С. Радханатхи Свами*

*Радханатх Свами - Тайна Святого Имени*

Природа души – сат-чит-ананда. Она исполнена наслаждения, она ищет наслаждения. Природа души быть привязанной к служению Кришне. Однако, поскольку мы забыли о нашей привязанности к Кришне, о служении Ему, мы пытаемся найти это удовольствие в другом месте. Мы направляем энергию души в неправильном направлении, потому что природа души любить и быть привязанной.
Буквально все, что мы делаем и все, что мы говорим, исходя из этих неверных представлений, оскверняет наше сердце. И так как в течение миллионов и миллионов жизней мы накапливали это осквернение, мы утратили всякий вкус к сознанию Кришны. Мы находимся в таком постыдном состоянии! Мы пришли на путь бхакти, нам был дан «Шримад-Бхагаватам» и Харе Кришна маха-мантра, и тем не менее наши ум и чувства постоянно сосредотачиваются на объектах этого мира. Мы привязаны к чувственному наслаждению, поэтому нам приходится испытывать, преодолевать эту страшную аскезу – постоянно пытаясь сосредоточить свой ум, каждое мгновение, на имени Кришны. Ужасная болезнь. Но по крайней мере, мы пытаемся. А весь оставшийся мир оптом продал свое сознание Майе, иллюзии....

----------


## Джая д.д

*ПРИВЯЗАННОСТЬ К СВЯТОМУ ИМЕНИ*

Шрила Рупа Госвами объясняет в «Бхакти-расамрита-синдху», что подобно тому, как естественным образом юноша привязывается к девушке, мы точно так же должны быть привязаны к Кришне. Мы должны быть поглощены мыслями о Кришне. Мы должны быть опьянены Кришной. Но для нас это страшная аскеза – думать о Кришне. Это непосильная обязанность, которую мы должны выполнять. Однако если мы будем следовать указаниям предшествующих ачариев и продолжать исполнять эту тапасью, то постепенно ум наш все больше и больше привяжется к Кришне. По мере того, как осквернение, грязь из нашего сердца, будет вычищаться, мы все больше и больше будем привязываться к святому имени. Это критерий, по которому мы можем понять наше духовное продвижение. Критерием является то, насколько мы привязаны к повторению святого имени, к слушанию и прославлению Господа. И насколько мы отрешились от всего остального.

*ДЕЛАТЬ ЭТО ВСЕРЬЕЗ*

Однако, это не такая уж простая вещь. Кришна не отличен от Своего святого имени. Мы привязываемся к святому имени ровно настолько, насколько Кришна проявляет Себя в нем. Это не есть какой-то механический процесс. Мы можем повторять сотни тысяч имен каждый день и при этом не развить никакой привязанности. До тех пор, пока Кришна не будет доволен нашими усилиями, Он будет скрываться от нас. Поэтому великие ачарии, включая Его Божественную Милость Бхактиведанту Свами Прабхупаду, учат нас правильному методу, с помощью которого мы можем развить свое сознание и привязаться к повторению Харе Кришна мантры. 
Прежде всего, мы должны быть очень-очень строги в нашей садхане. Если мы делаем это произвольно, по собственному капризу, мы показываем Кришне, что мы не принимаем все это всерьез. Шрила Прабхупада -приказал нам от имени Кришны и всей гуру-парампары повторять как минимум шестнадцать кругов каждый день. Если мы искренни, мы обязаны делать это. У нас не должно возникать вопроса: «Делать это или нет?» Как бы это ни было трудно. И он сказал нам, что мы должны повторять маха-мантру внимательно! Это означает настолько внимательно, насколько это возможно. Когда мы повторяем, джапу, если мы пытаемся сосредоточить на ней ум, и отгоняем другие мысли – это процесс предания себя Кришне. Кришна будет проявлять Себя ровно настолько, насколько мы предаемся Ему. И помимо внимательного повторения джапы и киртана, когда мы пытаемся сосредоточить все свое внимание на звуках святого имени, мы должны также тщательно избегать оскорблений. Это значит, что всю свою жизнь мы готовимся к тому, чтобы подойти к алтарю святого имени....

----------


## Джая д.д

*СЛУЖЕНИЕ ВАЙШНАВАМ*

Очень важный принцип заключается в том, что мы должны развить в себе настроение служения. Культивируя в себе смирение и постоянно считая себя слугой слуги слуги, мы сможем развить в себе нужное настроение, когда Кришна будет доволен нашим повторением святого имени. В противном случае это не возможно. Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху сказал: «Если кто-то дотрагивается до стоп брахмана, а потом начинает бить его палкой по голове, будет ли этот брахман доволен?» Точно также, если мы поклоняемся Божеству в храме или даже Божеству святого имени, но затем неправильно обращаемся с вайшнавами, это то же самое.
  Преданные являются жизнью Господа. Они очень дороги Ему. Если мы поклоняемся Господу, но при этом обижаем преданных, то мы дотрагиваемся до Его стоп, а потом начинаем бить Его по голове палкой.
  Но если всю свою жизнь мы искренне, изо всех сил стараемся стать слугами своего гуру и вайшнавов, только в этом случае мы сможем начать повторять святое имя как следует. Махапрабху Шри Чайтанья научил нас этому стиху: тринад апи суничена тарор эва сахишнуна, мы должны стать смиреннее травы на улице, терпеливее дерева. Мы должны быть готовы оказать почтение каждому и не ожидать никакого почтения в ответ. Только в этом случае мы сможем правильно повторять святое имя.

*САМАЯ ВАЖНАЯ ИЗ АСКЕЗ*

Шрила Рупа Госвами объясняет нам, с каким энтузиазмом нужно повторять святое имя. Он говорит: «Я не знаю, сколько нектара содержат эти два слога: Криш-на. Когда имя Кришна пляшет у меня на языке, я хочу, чтобы у меня было множество языков. Когда этот звук, Кришна, входит в мое ухо, я хочу, чтобы у меня были миллионы ушей. Когда это имя входит в обитель моего сердца, она побеждает мой ум и чувства. 
Когда мы повторяем святые имена, наш ум мечется, размышляя о других способах наслаждения. Нам приходится постоянно, снова и снова привлекать свое внимание к святому имени. В этом заключается суть процесса повторения. Кришна говорит: «Куда бы не убежал твой ум из-за своей непоседливой природы, ты должен вернуть его». И когда мы повторяем святое имя, склонность нашего ума заключается в том, что он блуждает повсюду, где угодно, только не на святом имени. Нас очень легко отвлечь. И на самом деле ум только и ищет какого-нибудь предлога, чтобы отвлечься. Это естественно в обусловленном состоянии бытия. Однако мы силой должны вернуть ум обратно. Это самая важная из всех аскез. Так или иначе, куда бы не убежал наш ум, вернуть его снова на звуки святого имени! 
  Чайтанья Махапрабху объясняет, что Господь не отличен от святого имени, что имя исполнено могущества и богатств и нет строгих правил для повторения святого имени. Так или иначе, мы должны хранить наш ум связанным со святым именем. Быстро мы повторяем или медленно, громко или тихо, прыгаем мы, бегаем, сидим, стоим или ходим, так или иначе, звук святого имени должен звучать в нас. Если мы искренне будем стараться, даже если это получается у нас с большим трудом, эти искренние усилия доставят удовольствие Кришне.

----------


## Джая д.д

*АЛТАРЬ СВЯТОГО ИМЕНИ*

Святое имя является самым высшим проявлением Божества. Когда мы получаем святое имя от духовного учителя, это подобно тому, как будто он устанавливает святое имя на алтаре нашего сердца. Он учит нас поклоняться Божеству святого имени в храме нашего сердца. Например, вы не можете взойти на алтарь, если вы не очень чисты. Разумеется, вы можете это сделать, но это будет оскорблением по отношению к Божеству. Точно также, если мы нарушаем четыре регулирующих принципа, то это оскверняет нас. Мы не сможем правильно поклоняться святому имени, если мы занимаемся греховной деятельностью. 
Мы должны очень хорошо знать десять оскорблений и изо всех сил их избегать, чтобы как следует поклоняться святому имени. Когда мы садимся, чтобы повторять джапу, мы должны понимать, что мы сидим перед Кришной. Когда мы произносим Его святое имя, мы должны понимать, что самое милостивое Божество исходит с наших уст и входит в наши уши. Насколько внимательными мы должны быть! Кришна отвечает взаимностью в зависимости от того, как мы относимся к Нему. Если мы относимся к этому пренебрежительно, то Кришна тоже будет пренебрегать нами. Но если мы искренне стараемся изо всех сил сосредоточиться на святом имени, то Кришна оценит нашу искренность.
Точно также, когда преданные поют все вместе во время киртана. Как важно войти в это молитвенное и в тоже время радостное состояние, когда мы поем святое имя. Если мы будем совершать эту аскезу, то постепенно мы сможем понять смысл молитвы Рупы Госвами, когда он говорит, что все удовольствия этого мира становятся абсолютно бессмысленными для человека, который почувствовал вкус святого имени Кришны. 
   Шрила Прабхупада часто приводил пример с желтухой. Если у вас желтуха, то сахарный тростник покажется вам горьким. Но на самом деле сахарный тростник очень сладкий. Однако, чтобы излечиться от желтухи, нужно совершать эту суровую аскезу – постоянно пить сок сахарного тростника. И когда болезнь уходит, мы сможем испытать настоящую сладость. Это то, каким образом можно понять, как продвинуться в духовной жизни. Мы продвигаемся в духовной жизни ровно настолько, насколько мы чувствуем привязанность к повторению святого имени Господа. По мере того, как мы привязываемся к прославлению Верховного Господа, материальные темы становятся очень пресными и не интересными для нас..

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

*Радханатх Свами - Как быть идеальным мужем?*

Нарада Муни, великий ачарья, ранее объяснил Махарадже Юдхиштхире историю Прахлады Махараджа, который являет собой совершенный пример преданного служения. Прахлада Махарадж оставался верным наставлениям своего духовного учителя даже перед лицом непреодолимых препятствий.
Нарада Муни, великий ачарья, ранее объяснил Махарадже Юдхиштхире историю Прахлады Махараджа, который являет собой совершенный пример преданного служения. Прахлада Махарадж оставался верным наставлениям своего духовного учителя даже перед лицом непреодолимых препятствий.
Благодаря своей собственной силе и милости Кришны он преодолел все препятствия. Господь лично низошел в форме, которая привлекает сердца всех живых существ во все времена для того, чтобы показать свою любовь. В завершение этой игры было сказано: «где бы преданные не собирались обсуждать цель и смысл жизни, они будут говорить также о Прахладе Махарадже». И как же люди могут практически применить это учение в своей жизни? Нарада Муни объяснил – с помощью системы варнашрамы (системы четырех варн и четырех ашрамов и обязанностей, выполняемых преданными). «Махаджано ена гатах са пантха» -   таким образом, мы можем следовать по стопам Махаджан.
   Итак, вначале мы видим чистого преданного, что он говорит, как он ходит и т.д. Также нам необходимо на практике понять как мы можем делать это, в независимости от ашрама, варны, пола и др. Дайви  варнашрама означает следовать по стопам великих душ. В этом стихе объясняется суть варнашрамы: мы живем с единственной целью – доставлять удовольствие Кришне. Наш успех зависит от того насколько удовлетворен Кришна и Его преданные. Если Кришна рад нам – наша жизнь успешна. Если Кришна не доволен нами, то независимо от того, насколько мы известны, наша жизнь испорчена. 
  Чатур варна – Кришна Сам создал систему варнашрамы. Он каждому дал шанс, основанный на качествах, деятельности и природе человека, стать совершенным и следуя по стопам Прахлада Махарджы стать великой душой. В этом стихе описывается грихастха ашрам (ашрам семьи).
   В пятой песни Шримад Бхагаватам Ришабхадева говорит, что человеческая жизнь предназначена для тапасьи (аскезы). Чувственное удовлетворение является целью животной жизни или деятельностью животных. Наслаждаться временными импульсами чувств – жить животной жизнью, хотя фактически человеческая жизнь предназначена для тапасьи,  для развития решимости сказать уму и чувствам нет с целью исполнить волю Бога.. Ум и чувства находятся в постоянном взаимодействии, но определенным вещам нужно сказать нет. Рупа Госвами сказал: принимать то, что благоприятно для преданного служения и отвергать то, что нет, это является тапасьей. Каждый ашрам означает свою специфическую тапасью или обязанности. Для брахмачари или санньяси – это оставить привязанности к собственности, деньгам и др., соблюдать целибат. Подобным образом грихастхи, мужья или жены, должны также, как и санньяси, контролировать сексуальное желание. Они должны быть терпимы друг к другу, вы не можете отказаться от этого обета. Мы следуем обетам согласно принципам Сознания Кришны. Как это должно происходить на практике? Жена следует обетам мужа, но не его прихотям или оскорбительному отношению. Мы принмиаем обет Сознания Кришны. Мы принимаем обет служить духовному учителю и вайшнавам, это обеты преданного и какой бы путь не избрал муж, следовать ему, обязанность жены. Обязанность мужа быть в Сознании Кришны, быть преданным последователем духовного учителя. Не ходить в кинотеатр - это, скорее, означает следовать обету сознания Кришны. Предполагается, что мужья в Сознании Кришны это первоклассные люди. Есть много примеров в священных писаниях, которые иллюстрируют, что любовь это не роман, а скорее аскеза. В самом чистом понимании – это означает танцевать с Кришной, но в материальной жизни это скорее предание, самоотверженность, аскеза и желание продолжать семейную жизнь со своим супругом(ой), даже если это становится сложно...

----------


## Шобха Чандра дас

*Продолжение..*

Вот пример пары, которые шли полностью против своей природы. Дочь Сваямбхувы Ману, Девахути, была принцессой, дочкой царя всего мира. Сваямбхува Ману описывает богатство своего дворца. Он просыпался не от звона будильника, он просыпался от того, что чистосердечные вайшнавы пели лично для него. Девахути была его дочерью и физически, она никогда не испытывала никаких трудностей. Сваямбхува Ману выдал ее замуж за Кардама Муни, который жил в джунглях и носил древесную кору, питался фруктами и кореньями. Кто из вас желает выйти замуж за Карадаму Муни, отдать все, что у вас есть и быть готовой жить в джунглях? Что говорить о принцессе, у которой было царство всего мира. Обет служения Кришне Кардамы Муни был очень суров. Там не было никаких рынков, магазинов. Девахути носила кору, жила в лесу, никаких телефонов, чтобы пообщаться с друзьями, не с кем поговорить, и муж иногда находился в медитации месяцами. Когда он возвращался из медитации ее стройная фигура, была не так привлекательна, она была истощена, кожа была бледной и черноватой из-за суровых условий жизни в лесу. Ее волосы были спутаны, но она никогда не жаловалась, потому что ее муж выполнял преданное служение Кришне. Она выносила все трудности из-за него и это был невероятный пример целомудрия, целомудрия в высшей степени. Природа Кардамы Муни была такова, что он ненавидел чувственное удовлетворение, а его жена хотела посвятить свою жизнь мужу. И это настоящая любовь, служение, это и есть Сознание Кришны.
   Но как же Кардама Муни исполнял желания своей жены? Он знал, что она хочет иметь ребенка, но он был аскетичен, и ему нужно было изменить свою жизнь, чтобы должным образом защитить и удовлетворить Девахути. Для грихастхи иметь детей - это служение. В "Гите" Кришна упоминает, что ягья, совершаемая ради Него, является преданным служением - как для мужчин, так и для женщин
  Итак, Кардама Муни создал великолепный дворец. Он не желал его, но он создал его для жены. Он сделал это, хотя это было тяжело для него. Он прошел через суровые аскезы для того, чтобы дать жене все необходимое. Кардама  Муни изменил образ своей жизни ради жены, и Девахути поменяла образ своей жизни ради своего мужа. И каков же результат? Девять удивительных дочерей и они были далеко не обычными дочерьми. И затем у них родился сын, не обычный сын, но Верховная личность Бога, Капиладев.
   Если муж и жена верны своим обетам, результатом их практики будет Кришна. Кришна рождается в результате таких отношений. Прабхупада говорит: Чанакья Пандит дает «ценное» указание и то, что является «ценным» должно быть защищено. Так каково же указание? «Когда муж и жена не сорятся друг с другом, богиня удачи сама приходит в их дом». Прабхупада давал много лекций на свадьбах и говорил, что не может быть и речи о разводе, вы должны стараться делать все должным образом, вы не можете сдаться, вы должны поставить Кришну в центр.
   Вы должны прощать друг друга и быть терпимы друг к другу. Муж и жена не означает удовлетворение чувств, которое предназначено для свиней, муж и жена в Сознании Кришны означает тапасья. Прабхупада говорил, что брак способствует счастью – сарва бхаванте сукхино и как мы понимаем  - брак предназначен для счастья и аскезы.

----------


## John Lock



----------


## John Lock



----------


## Джая д.д

*Радханатх Свами - Что является жизненным приоритетом?*


В Чайтанья Чаритамрите описана одна удивительная личность, я хочу рассказать вам эту историю. Пожалуйста, поймите, это исключительная личность, и никто не должен ему подражать, но мы можем извлечь урок из его жизни и следовать по его стопам, стараясь понять принципы, по которым он жил. Его звали Васудева. Он был болен проказой, ужасной болезнью, на поздних этапах ее развития. С головы до пят его тело было поражено этой болезнью, оно буквально гнило и разлагалось. От него исходил отвратительный, гнойный запах. Через язвы проступала кровь. Запах был настолько отвратителен, что никто не мог быть с ним рядом. А тело было настолько поражено, что сотни и тысячи червей пожирали его плоть с головы до ног. И когда какой-либо червь падал на землю, Васудева очень осторожно поднимал его и ложил обратно. Он думал так: «Господь дал мне это тело и также Он дал его в пищу этому червю, чтобы он мог наслаждаться. Этот червь наслаждается жизнью гораздо лучше меня. Я страдаю, но он наслаждается, так пусть же он продолжает наслаждаться. Он испытывал ужасную боль, семья отвергла его, друзья бросили. Все общество отвергло его. Вы можете представить себя в таком положении? Это огромные страдания. Но он всегда был благодарен Кришне. Он не был обижен на Бога за свое положение. Он просто думал: «Кришна так добр, Он ведет меня через все эти трудности, чтобы помочь мне всегда помнить о Нем, Он так милостив. Он создал все эти проблемы только для того, чтобы сделать меня смиренным и освободить меня от чувства ложной гордости и от любых желаний наслаждаться этим телом». И что произошло дальше? Он узнал, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху пришел в место под названием Курма Кшетра и остановился в доме одного брахмана. «Махапрабху! Господь!! Кришна!! Я должен увидеть Его, я должен идти. Я должен получить его даршан. Я должен служить Его лотосным стопам!» И преодолевая боль, и множество трудностей он прошел долгий путь и когда, наконец, пришел в Курма Кшетру, он узнал, что Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху уже ушел.  Васудева понял, что упустил возможность всей своей жизни. Он никогда ранее не чувствовал себя угнетенным, несчастным, даже когда черви пожирали его тело, даже когда и из-за запаха и сочившейся крови, люди отвергли его. Но когда он осознал, что упустил возможность служить Господу, он почувствовал себя полностью разбитым и упал на землю без чувств.
  И что мы можем сказать про себя? Насколько мы дорожим преданным служением? И Чайтанья Махапрабху, который пребывает в сердце каждого живого существа, понял, что этот преданный, невзирая на самое ужасное положение, всегда был благодарен и не считал себя несчастным. Но он пришел в полное отчаяние и находится на грани смерти, потому что Меня нет с ним, потому что Я не могу дать ему свою милость. И так Махапрабху вернулся.  И когда Чайтанья Махапрабху вернулся, то с великой любовью к своему преданному, поднял его и обнял. Кто бы хотел обнять человека, находящегося в таком состоянии? Но Верховная Личность Бога, Господь, чувствовал огромный экстаз любви, обнимая этого человека, потому что Господь не смотрит на наше физическое тело, материальные достоинства или недостатки, он испытывает радость видя наше сердце. И когда Он обнял Васудеву, свершилось чудо, гниющее тело Васудевы стало сиять подобно телу Бога. Все следы проказы исчезли. И его тело стало молодым, полным здоровья, силы и таким прекрасным, словно тело полубога. 
  Теперь позвольте мне спросить вас. Если бы с вами произошло подобное чудо, были бы вы счастливы? Пожалуйста, поднимите руки, если бы вы стали счастливы от этого. Будьте честны. Вы страдаете от проказы, умираете, отвергнутые всеми, а Господь обнимает вам и делает вас удивительно прекрасным, молодым и здоровым. Почувствовали ли бы вы счастье?...

----------


## Джая д.д

*Продолжение*

Васудева стал полностью несчастным. Он никогда не считал себя бедным и несчастным. Но после того как он был исцелен, он стал полностью несчастен. Почему? Он сказал Чайтанье Махапрабху: «Мой дорогой Господь, когда я был прокаженным, отвергнутым всеми, мне нечем было гордиться и для меня было так просто и естественно смиренно и беспомощно помнить о Тебе. Я знаю Тебя, Твою природу. Как только гордость войдет в сердце твоего преданного, какое бы служение Тебе он не выполнял, он не доставит Тебе никакого удовольствия. Только лишь смирение, с которым Тебе предлагается служение, доставляет Тебе радость. И теперь я стану известным, прославленным повсюду. Потому что ты сделал это чудо только ради меня. Люди станут говорить: О, ты очень продвинутый преданный, Господь сотворил это чудо ради тебя, ты такая великая душа, и ты так красив, молод, так прекрасен. В действительности я стал слишком горд своей духовностью, потому что Ты для меня сотворил это чудо. Мне теперь есть чем гордиться, и если я стану горд, даже совсем чуть-чуть, чтобы я ни делал - это не принесет Тебе радости и потому я теперь так несчастен. Когда я был прокаженным, я был умиротворен. Пожалуйста, мой Господь, научи меня как я могу служить Тебе теперь и как мне не пасть из-за ложной гордости». Он задал этот вопрос, чувствуя сильное желание и боль, страстно желая услышать ответ. Это очень важно. В Бхагавад-гите, пока Арджуна думал, что что-то знает и высказывал свои соображения, Кришна не говорил ему ни слова, потому что знал, сказать сейчас что-либо Арджуне, он ничего не поймет. Кришна сохранял молчание до тех пор, пока Арджуна не был полностью сбит с толку. Карпанья досо пахат свабхава…….Кришна, я ничего не понимаю, каков мой долг? Я не знаю, что должно быть сделано и чего не стоит делать, я не знаю, что правда, а что обман. Кришна, я не знаю ничего. Я в отчаянии, я молю Тебя, пожалуйста, скажи мне. Я предаюсь Твоим стопам.  Теперь Кришна знал, что Арджуна по-настоящему хочет узнать истину, и теперь, то, что Он скажет, попадет ему прямо в сердце, и он поймет. Люди, в основном, когда попадают в трудную ситуацию, становятся беспомощными, отчаявшимися. Тогда они обращаются к Богу и говорят «пожалуйста, спаси меня!». Или они идут к садху и просят «пожалуйста, освободи меня!». Когда Васудева попал в самые благоприятные условия жизни, он стал таким беспомощным. Такой же была и царица Кунти. Пусть проблемы приходят к нам Кришна, ведь тогда я всегда помню о Тебе. Но когда столько комфорта, удовольствий, гордости, ты исчезаешь. Итак, Васудева молил Махапрабху: «Пожалуйста, скажи мне, как я всегда могу оставаться Твоим смиренным слугой в любых условиях.  И Шри Чайтанья Махапрабху ответил: йаре декатхари каха…Кришна упадеш… «Всегда воспевай святые имена, Харе Кришна Харе Кришна Кришна Кришна Харе Харе Харе Рама Харе Рама Рама Рама Харе Харе. Всегда ищи прибежище в общении с преданными, и кого бы ты не встретил, говори о Кришне. Таким образом, ты никогда не станешь жертвой майи». И Васудева принял эти слова как свою жизнь и душу. И затем ушли все его тревоги и печали. Все его страдания ушли просто от того, что он с покорно и со смирением в сердце услышал эти слова Господа.
  Как мы объясняли, преданный не слишком беспокоится об условиях материальной жизни. Но к одной вещи он относится очень серьезно – насколько я связан с Кришной. Как я воспеваю Его имена? Как я общаюсь с Его преданными? Как я служу духовному учителю? Это является жизненным приоритетом. Необходимо выполнять и другие обязанности, исполнять наши обязанности перед обществом, но мы делаем это ради Кришны и не привязываемся к результату. Мы привязаны к Кришне, мы привязаны к служению. Мы не привязаны к результату и к трудностям, они ценны лишь настолько, насколько помогают нам помнить о Кришне и припадать к Его лотосным стопам.

----------


## Джая д.д

*  Лекция, прочитанная Шрилой Радханатхой Свами.*

*Качество вайшнава – смирение.*

Существует 4 важные качества вайшнава. Господь Чайтанья учил им через Своих особо уполномоченных преданных. Он учил простоте через Дамодара Пандита, Он учил терпению через Шрилу Харидаса Тхакура, Он учил мир необходимости управлять чувствами и умом через Шрилу Рамананда Рая, Он учил смирению через Шрилу Санатану Госвами. Эти  великие души проявляли эти качества так, как могли сделать только они. Преданный  по природе смиренен, он никогда не хочет занять высокое положение, подражать великим душам. Преданный со всем смирением хочет следовать по стопам великих душ.

Сегодня мы обсудим  смирение. Шрила Прабхупада объяснил разные аспекты смирения преданного. Очень важно понять эту тему. Это самая важная тема во всем Творении, потому что бхакти и смирение не могут быть разделены. Также, как сахар всегда сладкий, а вода – мокрая, так и неотъемлемое качество того, кто имеет преданность – смирение. Это одна из самых трудных и изотерических тем. Концепция смирения буквально превосходит все законы материального мира. Мирским разумом смирение не понять. 
Есть ложное смирение и истинное. Между ними есть искреннее желание стремиться обрести истинное смирение. Когда мы ведем себя смиренно  и начинаем этим гордиться, такое мышление означает, что мы стали жертвой ложной гордости. Это противоречит принципу истинного смирения. Истинное смирение – это естественное состояние сознания. Истинное смирение проистекает из чистоты сердца. Мы, садхака-бхакты, должны стремиться получить милость Господа, вайшнавов и гуру, чтобы по-настоящему узнать, что такое смирение. Мы видели преданных, которые соревнуются друг с другом, чтобы доказать, кто из них наиболее смиренен. Идеал, к которому мы должны стремиться, должен стать сутью нашего характера. Если мы пытаемся претворяться, чтобы заработать себе славу смиренного преданного, то тогда нам потребуется очень много времени для того, чтобы прогрессировать. Но если мы действительно чувствуем, что у нас нет смирения, и если мы действительно просим, умоляем Господа и гуру дать нам это, только тогда это даруется нам. 
Кришна притягивает к Себе всех. Если мы думаем, что мы можем кого-то притянуть, то. таким образом, мы отдаляемся от Кришны. Если мы думаем, что мы незначительны, ничтожны, то мы, естественным образом. привлекаемся Кришной. Аханкара покрывает нашу чистую любовь.  Что такое ложное эго? - Я хочу, чтобы меня уважали, почитали,  я хочу владеть и наслаждаться. Все материальное  творение стоит на фундаменте ложного эго.  Если ложное эго разрушено, то исчезает материальная обусловленность. Если мы будем контролировать свои чувства, жить в бедности, ничего не имея, и при этом будем этим гордиться, то мы, по-прежнему, будем оставаться в плену материи. Смирение, в истинном понимании, означает освобождение от влияния ложного эго. 
Самое трудное в этом материальном мире – быть по-настоящему смиренным. Кришна создал все таким образом, чтобы разрушить наши эгоистические наклонности через разные страдания, чтобы мы стали по-настоящему истинными преданными. смиренными. Но также мы должны общаться с преданными, которые осознали, что такое смирение. 
Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что начало всего знания приходит от смирения. Без смирения – мы невежды. Знание должно быть осознанным. У многих из нас есть теоретические знания. Истинное знание находится в сердце. Когда теоретическое знание применяется в жизни, мы получаем опыт. Теоретическое знание не сможет изменить сердце до тех  пор, пока не будет смирения. Поэтому духовная практика должна начаться со смирения. Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур говорит, что без смирения трансцендентное знание невозможно. 
Господь Чайтанья – Сам Кришна, но Он играл роль Своего преданного. Почему? Чтобы научить нас тому, как должен жить преданный. Какова квалификация Арджуны? Пока он думал, что может решить проблемы, с которыми он столкнулся, Кришна молчал. Мы видим в первой главе БГ, что говорит, в основном, Арджуна. Кришна просто терпеливо ждал. Когда Арджуна окончательно разочаровался во всех своих спекулятивных идеях, не смотря на то, что они были основаны на шастрах, они были основаны на верном понимании системы варна-ашрамы, но его проблема была в том, что он не был смиренным, он еще не пришел к выводу, что ничего не знает. Чем больше вы думаете, что вы знаете, тем меньше вы сможете что-то понять. И наоборот – чем больше  вы думаете, что ничего не понимаете, тем больше вы сможете понять. Поэтому величайшие ученые духовной науки чувствуют, что они ничего не знают. Они просто пытаются стать смиренными инструментами. Арджуна стал по-настоящему смиренным. Его рот пересох, все его тело задрожало и побледнело, слезы потекли у него из глаз, и он сказал Кришне: «Кришна! Я не знаю  ничего.  Я не знаю, что нужно делать, а что не нужно. Я в полном замешательстве. Я – Твой ученик, Ты – мой учитель. Пожалуйста,  наставь меня». Это не было формальностью. Это не было вопросом любопытства, он чувствовал отчаяние. Мы должны хотеть слушать великих душ, понимая свое положение. Для нас это должен быть вопрос жизни и смерти. Так мы должны обращаться к духовному учителю.
Кришна может сделать вас известным ученым, у вас будут миллионы последователей, которые будут прикасаться к вашим стопам, вы будете получать дакшину и подарки, но внутри вы будете последним нищим. Кришна сказал Арджуне: «Это начало знания!». Сначала вы должны стать смиренными и покорными. Что значит быть покорными? Это не значит, что вы будете искусственно что-то изображать. Нигде в шастрах не говорится об искусственном шоу. Нет. Это состояние сердца. Мы должны считать себя ниже других, а других выше себя. Мы не должны ослепляться материалистическими взглядами. Арджуна был близким другом Кришны, но Кришна не разговаривал с ним, пока не почувствовал, что он стал очень простым и незначительным. Когда вы чувствуете себя незначительным, вы становитесь очень смиренным. 
Преданный сказал Шриле Прабхупаде: «Я хочу от всего отказаться!». Прабхупада ответил ему: «А от чего тебе отказываться? Все принадлежит Кришне! Ты просто незначительное существо». 
Первая ступень постижения знания заключается в том, что мы становимся покорными и смиренными. И в этом состоянии мы  вопрошаем и оказываем служение. Весь путь состоит из смирения.  Арджуна стал смиренным перед Кришной, и Кришна  рассказал ему БГ. Махарадж Парикшит, когда он обратился к Шукадеве Госвами, не говорил, что он царь и император всей земли. Он молился Шукадеве Госвами, говоря, что он недостойный, падший, так называемый кшатрий. Он сказал Шукадеве Госвами, что он ничего не знает, что он не знает в чем смысл жизни, в чем долг человека, который находится на пороге смерти. Он просил спасти его, поэтому он был достоин получить трансцендентное знание.....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_

Господь Чайтанья Махапрабху играл роль преданного, чтобы научить материальный мир. Он был счастлив признаться перед другими, каким глупцом он был перед своим духовным учителем. 
Санатана Госвами и Рупа Госвами были мультимиллионерами, но перед Господом Чайтаньей они стояли, зажав в зубах солому, это знак признания своего полного поражения. Они не совершали никаких грехов, но они считали себя самыми падшими. Они считали себя привязанными к славе и почету. Когда Санатана Госвами обратился в Варанаси к Господу Чайтанье, он говорил, что люди считают его великим ученым, потому что он знает много писаний, и он верит им, но не смотря на свои знания, он сказал, что не знает, почему он страдает, куда он идет. Поэтому Прабхупада говорит, что смирение – это начало для постижения знаний. Видя наше смирение, великие души и Кришна  дадут нам глубочайшие истины.
Рупа и Санатана Госвами неподражаемы. Как можно быть таким великим, иметь столь много и быть таким смиренным? Такова должна быть цель нашей жизни – научиться думать, как они. Шрила Прабхупада рассказывал, как он впервые встретил своего духовного учителя. Тот разбил все его аргументы о том, как помочь Ганди. Он сказал, что политические перемены будут вечно происходить в мире, но есть вечная реальность – это преданность Кришне. Шрила Прабхупада часто рассказывал своим ученикам, что он был очень счастлив, когда гуру разбил его ложные представления о смысле жизни. Это означает, что он гордился своим гуру. Он был вечно благодарен ему и вечно занимал подчиненное положение перед своим духовным учителем. В океане смирения, любое слово, которое произносил Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур, становилось смыслом жизни для Шрилы Прабхупады.
Шрила Прабхупада также дает определение смирению с другой точки зрения. Он говорит, что смирение означает, что мы не стремимся черпать удовлетворение в том, что нас почитают другие. Кажется, что это невозможно, но это и есть смирение. Притху Махарадж вышел из тела Махараджи Вену. Он был аватарой Господа, и все брахманы стали прославлять его. Но он не слушал их, он говорил: «Зачем вы это делаете? Я ничего еще не сделал». Но все мы очень любим слушать хвалу в наш адрес за то, что мы еще не сделали. Мы возмущаемся, когда нас обвиняют за то, что мы сделали или не сделали. Согласно Гите, мы не можем сделать ничего хорошего, если нас не уполномочит Кришна. Почему тогда мы присваиваем Его заслугу себе? Говорится, что желание пуджи и пратиштхи преданный должен рассматривать, как испражнения свиньи.
Мадхавендра Пури не мог слушать, когда его прославляли, он убегал из того места, прятался от людей, которые пытались его восхвалять.  Рамачандра Пури критиковал Господа Чайтанью, говоря, что он притворщик-санньяси, что он не контролирует свой язык и наслаждается прасадом. Преданные были вне себя от гнева. Но Господь Чайтанья говорил им, что Рамачандра Пури  - Его отец, Его наставник, и Он должен сократить количество съедаемого прасада. 
Гопал Бхатта Госвами, Локанатх Госвами – великие примеры смирения. У них не было ни малейшего желания искать удовлетворение в том, что их почитают другие. Они были выдающимися вайшнавами во всей Враджа-бхуми, но они хотели просто служить, и в сердце своем они чувствовали, что не достойны того, чтобы о них говорили в той же книге, где описываются игры Господа Чайтаньи и Его спутников. Им было стыдно от того, что их причисляют к спутникам Господа Чайтаньи. Это пример смирения. 
Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур особенно подчеркивал стих

*Тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна
                                   Аманина манадена киртаниях сада-харих*

Он говорил, что это сиддха-пранали мантра нашей сампрадайи. Шрила Прабхупада много раз рассказывал, почему его духовный учитель ввел паривраджака-санньясу в нашей сампрадайе. Со времен Рупы Госвами самым высоким уровнем был уровень бабаджи-парамахамсы. Этому следовали такие великие души, как Нароттам дас Тхакур, Вишванатх Чакраварти Тхакур, Кришнадас Кавираджа Госвами. Они одевали простую одежду парамахамс. Парамахамса – это высший уровень материального освобождения. Шрила Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур своими глазами видел, что практически вся сампрадайя, исходящая от Господа, эти так называемые бабаджи, погрязли в чувственных наслаждениях, в ложных толкованиях священных писаний.  На Радха-кунде эти «бабаджи» употребляют интоксикации и занимаются незаконным сексом с женщинами. Он не хотел, чтобы его лидеры общались с такими людьми. Он хотел занять смиренное положение. Он хотел помочь остальным своим последователям оставаться смиренными. Поэтому он провозгласил паривраджака-санньясу. Он сказал, что триданда значит тело, ум слова и жизнь, исключительно в духе служения Кришне и Его преданным. Однажды Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур сидел на вьясасане и давал лекцию. В ней он сказал, что он чувствует себя собакой, которая взобралась на вьясасану. Он сказал, что только для блага своих последователей, которые попросили его просветить их в науке преданного служения, он говорит сейчас с этого возвышенного места. Шрила Прабхупада говорил то же самое. Он считал себя смиренным слугой своих слушателей. Он занимал высокое положение не для того, чтобы его почитали, а для того, чтобы служить. 
Шрила Прабхупада объясняет, что если человек действует и говорит очень смиренно, но при этом не оказывает почтения Кришне, духовному учителю и всем вайшнавам, это значит, что он притворщик. Если человек по-настоящему имеет связь с Кришной, то этот человек почувствует в своем сердце, что у него нет даже капли любви к Кришне. Если вы думаете, что у вас есть любовь к Кришне, значит, ваши отношения далеки. Господь Чайтанья говорил, что если бы у Него была хотя бы капля любви к Кришне, Он давно бы умер от разлуки с Ним. Но сам факт, что Его сердце еще бьется, говорит о том, что у него нет и капли любви к Кришне. Таково было Его смирение.
Даже Шримати Радхарани на Голоке Вриндаване часто плачет оттого, что у Нее нет и капли любви к Кришне. Как такое возможно? Чем больше мы понимаем славу Кришны, тем больше мы осознаем, сколько любви мы должны отдавать Кришне, сколько Он нам дает любви, и сколько мы отдаем Ему. Тогда мы понимаем, что наша любовь по сравнению с Его любовью – ничто. Даже если мы совершим великое преданное служение, это все равно, что если мы предложим маленький светильник Солнцу. Что мы представляем собой, и что представляет собой наша любовь??? Одновременно с осознанием величия Верховной личности Бога приходит осознание нашей незначительности, нашей неспособности должным образом ответить на Его любовь к нам. Тот, у кого есть смирение, хочет заниматься любым, даже самым скромным служением в духе слуги слуги слуги. Это самое важное качество смирения. 
Уддхава, видя возвышенную любовь гопи, не хотел стать одной из них. Он молился о возможности стать травой во Вриндаване, чтобы получить пыль со стоп гопи себе на голову. Это было его самым большим желанием. Он не хотел получить положение гопи. Он хотел занять низкое положение слуги гопи. Это смирение. Все наши ачарьи с тех пор, как Уддхава произнес эту свою молитву, цитировали ее и говорили, что это и есть бхакти, - когда мы прославляем великих душ и считаем себя незначительными. Когда мы не хотим занимать их положение, но всегда хотим служить им как низкий слуга. Если мы видим кого-то великого, мы должны занять положение слуги по отношению к нему. Уддхава готов был отказаться от богатств Двараки, чтобы стать пучком травы в пыли Вриндавана, чтобы получить пыль со стоп гопи....

----------


## Джая д.д

_Продолжение_

Мы должны быть готовы отдать все заслуги другим, своему гуру, Кришне, вайшнавам, ничего не оставляя себе. Шрила Прабхупада не хотел слушать прославления в свой адрес. Он говорил, что единственное его достоинство – это то, что он повторял слова своего духовного учителя. Он отдавал всю заслугу своим ученикам за то, что ни распространяли сознание Кришны. Он давал им всю силу, все вдохновение, и он отдавал им заслугу. Всем, кроме себя. 
Когда преданный смиренен, он может вытерпеть всю несправедливость в свою сторону, не жалуясь и не обвиняя других. Это очень важный принцип. Шрила Прабхупада сказал, что есть только один способ совладать со своим умом – повторение святых Имен со смирением. Кришна говорит в БГ, что умом управлять очень трудно, и Арджуна добавляет, что это сложнее, чем пытаться остановить ветер. Каждое живое существо знает силу ума. Когда вожделение, гнев, жадность, иллюзия, когда все они занимают свои позиции в уме, то ум превращается в неуправляемое животное. Мы должны быть всегда настороже и следить за своим умом, иначе он поглотит нас. Почему люди падают, почему они прекращают свое преданное служение, почему они остаются в этом материальном мире? Все это из-за необузданного ума. Мы становимся жертвой своих чувств. Кришна-Хришикеша, Господин чувств и ума. И единственное средство управлять умом – принять прибежище у Кришны. Тогда Он берет на себя эту задачу, самим нам с этим не справиться. Даже великий Вишвамитра Муни, будучи величайшим йогом в истории, не мог управлять своими чувствами до тех пор, пока не предался Господу. В этом разница между бхакти и всеми остальными путями. Это не восходящий путь. Мы не пытаемся покорить майу, использовать свой разум, свои заслуги, благочестие, мы просто взываем к Господу спасти нас. Это единственный наш шанс на спасение.
Как нам принять прибежище у святых Имен? Это единственный способ войти в царство Бога. Шрила Прабхупада говорит, что ум постоянно беспокоит нас и держит нас вдали от Кришны, и он – непобедимый демон. Но Кришна убил столько демонов! Поэтому, впустите Кришну в свое сердце в форме святого Имени.

----------


## Оля Баганина



----------


## Джая д.д

*Радханатх Свами - Мы должны помогать друг другу* 

_29.07.2008_ 

Если мы просто поймем, как правильно общаться с преданными слушая, воспевая и выполняя наставления духовного учителя, то в таком общении Сознание Кришны будет очень привлекательно и стабильно. Но майа очень сильна, она всегда будет пытаться разрушить такое сознание и поэтому мы должны помогать друг другу продолжать путь преданного служения.

Вот почему Шрила Рупа Госвами объясняет, что практически невозможно следовать 64 составляющим преданного служения без должного общения с преданными. В любых жизненных ситуациях мы должны помнить: то, что происходит – возможность очистить себя, а не запутаться и загрязниться еще больше. 

Майа будет ставить вас в такое положение, когда ваш ум захочет действовать материалистическим образом и в результате утрачивается возможность очиститься, и мы еще больше запутываемся в ее сетях. Махараджа Парикшит объясняет, что слон сначала искупавшись в реке, затем катается в грязи. И мы подобным образом замечательно духовно прогрессируем, а затем Кришна ставит перед нами экзамен, тест, как правило, это трудная задача, и у нас появляются мирские логические причины быть недовольным, критиковать, отвергать, делать что угодно. Но если мы просто держимся за Сознание Кришны, если мы с благодарностью принимаем эту ситуацию и продолжаем помнить о Кришне, мы очень сильно очищаемся, мы прогрессируем. Но если мы действуем по другому, то подобно слону, мы опять катаемся в грязи и становимся грязными. Мы должны быть очень, очень осторожны.

----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Екатерина Мирная



----------


## Махабхарата дас

Вопрос: Иногда преданные уходят из ИСККОН, потому что все это время они развивали  
не внутреннее, а внешнее сознание Кришны. Как развить внутреннее сознание? 

Радханатх Свами: Нужно быть искренним и стараться выполнять служение в правильном  
настроении. Например, мы делаем гирлянды, поем или готовим для Радхи и Кришны. Чем занимаются  
преданные на Голоке Вриндаване? Тем же самым — делают гирлянды, поют и готовят для Радхи  
и Кришны. 
В век Кали Радха и Кришна явились в облике Господа Чайтаньи, который, путешествуя по Южной  
Индии вместе с Нитьянандой Прабху и Харидасом Тхакуром, просто проповедовал. Шрила Прабхупада  
побуждает нас к тому же — идти и проповедовать. Распространение книг, харинама-санкиртана — это  
то, чем занимался Сам Чайтанья Махапрабху. Рупа Госвами, Джива Госвами отправили Нароттама  
Даса Тхакура, Шриниваса Ачарью распространять книги. Неужели вы думаете, что эти преданные  
занимались какой-то внешней деятельностью? Они находились на высшей ступени бхакти. 
Менять нужно не вид деятельности, а свое сознание. Правильный настрой во время служения — это  
смирение и чувство зависимости от Кришны. Мы служим не ради почета и уважения, а ради того,  
чтобы удовлетворить гуру, Кришну и вайшнавов. Мы распространяем книги не ради того, чтобы  
накопить очки, а чтобы освободить страдающие обусловленные души. Мы выходим на санкиртану,  
желая помочь нашему гуру махараджу проявить любовь и сострадание ко всем живым существам.  
Мы стараемся распространить больше книг, чтобы привлечь больше душ, а не чтобы прославить себя.  
На самом деле, просто повторяя махамантру, можно постичь все величие духовного мира. Но как мы  
повторяем — небрежно, невнимательно или искренне пытаясь принять прибежище в Святом Имени?  
Каково наше сознание — таким будет и результат нашей деятельности. 
Будьте настоящими энтузиастами, смиренными и честными во всех аспектах духовной практики,  
ищите прибежище у Кришны, старайтесь удовлетворить гуру и вайшнавов. Когда мы служим в таком  
настроении — это очень глубокое, внутреннее бхакти, через которое Кришна откроет нам все. Не пытайтесь искусственно стать какими-то самоуглубленными возвышенными бхактами. Просто  
будьте смиренными, посвящайте свою жизнь служению и молите Кришну о милости, повторяя Его  
святые имена. 
Молитесь о правильном умонастроении и служите слугам слуг. Во времена Бхактисиддханты  
Сарасвати Тхакура многие бхакты полагали, что истинная сева — это медитировать на игры Радхи  
и Кришны в духовном мире. Но Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур объяснил, что для тех, у кого  
есть материальные желания, это будет лишь жалким подражанием. При этом вы можете плакать,  
переживать какие-то эмоции, но это лишь плод воображения. Практикуя такую «медитацию», вы просто  
погрузитесь в фантазии. Поэтому Бхактисиддханта Сарасвати Тхакур учит, что самая практичная  
и безопасная сиддха-пранали-мантра — это «тринад апи суничена тарор апи сахишнуна / аманина  
манадена киртанийах сада харих». Старайтесь жить в соответствии с этим стихом, помните о нем,  
повторяя Святые Имена и занимаясь служением, и тогда Кришна откроет духовный мир в вашем  
сердце — таково Его обещание.    

                                                                                                            01.08.05_Darsan Moscow.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Разве это не странно? Корова бежит бок о бок рядом с нашим скоростным автомобилем.

Это произошло, когда мы путешествовали в гималайском паломничестве в Бадринатх.Пятьдесят с лишним преданных уехали вперед на автобусе, и далеко позади на белом Амбассадоре плелись мы четвером вместе с Радханатха Свамии.

Недалеко от Агры, по обе стороны дороги, была деревня с полями, маленькие магазинчики и домики с соломенными крышами. Не было видно ни единой души на этом грязном шоссе, кроме нашего одинокого транспорта, пока из близлежащих полей не показалась корова. Это смиреннейшее животное, на удивление, казалось, имеет завышенные амбиции – обогнать наш скоростной автомобиль. Наш шофер запаниковал, потому что даже легкое столкновение с крылом автомобиля может оказаться смертельным ударом для ее нежного тела. Он разгонялся все быстрее, пока корова не осталась позади.

С облегчением все в машине выдохнули в унисон, кроме Радханатха Свами. До тех пор, пока он не узнал, отчего эта корова ведет себя ненормально, для него не было и речи об умиротворении.
Была ли она в беде? Может ли он ей чем-нибудь помочь?
По просьбе Радханатха Свами мы остановились, чтобы разузнать об этому местных жителей.

Один мужчина поведал нам грустную историю этой коровы: когда-то белый Амбассадор сбил ее маленького теленка. И с тех пор, всякий раз, когда белый Амбассадор проезжает мимо, корова ведет себя таким странным образом. Слезы переполнили глаза Радханатха Свами, в то время, когда он с трудом удерживал их. Нет слов передать, как он сочувствовал горю этой коровы! Опустившись на колени, прижимая свою щеку к ее щеке, он поглаживал своей рукой ее мягкую шею.

Они обменивались с друг другом чувствами с помощью неизвестного языка, языка любви. И время остановилось, чтобы понаблюдать за их общением.

Через некоторое время мы все поняли, что нам пора уходить.Мы сели в нашу машину и помчались вперед, а корова смотрела нам вслед до тех пор, пока мы не исчезли у нее из виду.Сегодня она наконец-то выиграла гонку. Белый Амбассадор наконец остановился, чтобы утешить ее.

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Отрывок из обращения Его Святейшества Радханата Свами в честь Нового года.

?? Сегодня день нового года. это время, когда у нас есть возможность поразмышлять о своем прошлом, настоящем и будущем. Мы можем сделать это в любое время, но есть определенные случаи, когда это становится очень заметной возможностью. Когда мы поймем свое предназначение, нас ничто не обескуражит, потому что мы всегда будем искать возможности для роста. Когда мы оглядываемся назад в прошлое, и каждый из нас совершил столько ошибок, мы сделали столько глупостей, мы можем глубоко сожалеть о том, как мы относились к людям, есть все причины грустить, унывать, депрессировать и глубоко сожалею. Иногда человеческая психология выбирает, чтобы выпустить ее и притвориться, что ее никогда не было. Иными словами, жить в отрицании. Как преданные Богу, мы не живем в отрицании и не унываем. Что бы там ни было сожалеть, мы узнаем и учимся у них. Школа жизни, мы извлекаем уроки.
Будем интерпретировать наше прошлое, применять в настоящем и двигаться в будущем так, чтобы двигаться к свету благодати Кришны. Когда мы терпим тьму, мы можем больше ценить свет. В этом прошлом году у большинства из нас наверняка были близкие, заболевшие или умершие. Экономически столько неопределенности, политически столько волнений, расово столько потрясений и по отдельности столько изолированных, изолированных. Как и все, пройдет. Хорошие времена проходят и тяжелые времена проходят. Как мы развиваемся, когда они проходят? Вот в чем реальный вопрос в нашей жизни.
Выходим из сложного года и переходим в год возможностей. Шрила Прабхупада сказал бы, что цель всех ведических литератур - пусть все существа будут счастливы. Мы хотим, чтобы все были счастливы. Пусть это будет нашим предновогодним пожеланием, Сарве Сухина Бхаванту. Пусть все будет счастливым. Истинное счастье, счастье пробуждать любовь вечной души. Мы получаем так, что можем дать. Мы не получаем, чтобы могли дать, то есть сева.
Моя молитва: ?? Сарве Сухина Бхаванту пусть все существа будут счастливы. Будьте добры друг к другу, ищите приют Господня имен и давайте вместе поможем миру быть счастливым. ??

----------


## Махабхарата дас

Многие говорят, что не знают, как молиться, но для молитв нет единой формулы. В своей молитве можно использовать слова из священных книг или молитвы святых, выбирая из них те слова, которые откликаются в вашем сердце, или молиться на своем языке, своими словами. Главное в молитве – искренность, благодарность, честность и смирение.

Радханатха Свами

----------


## Махабхарата дас

— Индия является главным «экспортером» гуру различных религиозных течений. Много учителей из Индии едет в западный мир. У нас многие богатые люди любят говорить: «Если ты такой умный, почему такой бедный?». Хотелось бы задать вам такой же вопрос относительно Индии: если в этой стране так много учителей, почему она такая бедная? 

— Отвечу вам так. В 1970-х годах я проехал через всю Индию, чтобы найти ее духовные богатства. Я нашел их, и огромное количество людей находят их там. Знаете ли вы, каким образом была открыта Америка? Люди из Европы искали Индию, потому что она была самой богатой страной в то время. Любой, кто мог обнаружить короткий путь в Индию, мог получить ее богатства. Христофор Колумб по пути в Индию случайно наткнулся на Америку, местных людей даже назвали индейцами. Когда монголы завоевали Индию, они были поражены ее богатствами, вывозили оттуда караванами драгоценные камни, золото, шелк и все остальное. Позже в течение двухсот лет Британская империя владела Индией, ее называли жемчужиной империи, потому что там было столько богатств. 
Когда мой возлюбленный гуру Прабхупада приехал в Англию, журналист спросил его: «Зачем вы приехали в Англию? У нас есть своя религия». Он ответил, что англичане 200 лет назад приехали в Индию, забрали ее богатства и увезли на запад. Но вы забыли забрать самое большое наше богатство, это духовная мудрость и духовная традиция. Я приехал в Англию, для того, чтобы дать вам то, что вы забыли забрать".

----------


## Тивикова Светлана

Уилл Смит об Арджуне и уроках Бхагавад-гиты.

----------


## Ruslan

Канал учеников Е.С. Радханатхи Свами в телеграме: https://t.me/joinchat/kbwMC5T9qfphMGVi

----------


## Махабхарата дас

С духовной точки зрения мы должны чувствовать, что наш партнер нечто большее, чем мой муж или моя жена. Муж должен чувствовать, что его жена – возлюбленная дочь Бога, которую Он передал под его заботу. Как ты к ней относишься, так Бог отнесется к тебе. Все важно - как ты с ней разговариваешь, как к ней относишься, как оберегаешь. Говориться, что забота проявляется на трех уровнях – физическом, эмоциональном и духовном. Твой духовный прогресс проявляется в том, как ты защищаешь, как прощаешь и как уважаешь своего(ю) супруга(у), как собственность Бога, дар Бога. И жена должна чувствовать, что ее партнер не просто ее муж, но возлюбленный сын Бога, доверенный ей для заботы, верности и поддержки. Если вы так относитесь друг другу, тогда семейные узы становятся настоящей йогой. Ваши отношения будут йогой по существу, и вы достигните великих духовных успехов.
Чувство любовной привязанности может приходить и уходить, но фундаментом здоровых взаимоотношений всегда остается уважение. Уважение и забота друг о друге. Благодаря уважению и заботе обоюдное расположение может вырасти в глубокую любовь на уровне души (!).
Общение очень важно. Иногда в браке мы общаемся с кем угодно, но только не с человеком, с которым мы живем. Общение, честное общение – это когда мы на самом деле выражаем свою любовь друг к другу, и выражаем её таким образом, чтобы поощрить друг друга, и это принципиально важно для здоровых отношений.
Семейная жизнь становится путем к совершенству, если мы правильно следуем её законам.

Радханатх Свами.

----------

